# Constipation



## Muscle

Hello

I was wondering how can I sort out my constipation? I've been struggling since I started dieting and it's really starting to annoy me now because I've never had problems before. I drink ONLY water and about 4 litres during the day. I also make sure I have at least a cup of green veg a day but I still have issues going toilet.

Can anyone please recommend anything or any supplements which can help out? Thanks!

Regards,

Max


----------



## wee-chris

Go into your local chemist and get a laxative. They will unplug you in a matter of hours. I know the feeling of being constipated! Make sure you get plenty of fibre in your diest


----------



## Muscle

Everything is fine when I take lactulose but when I stop it just continues? Are you meant to wean off it?


----------



## Nickthegreek

check out my thread mate - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/142162-body-building-constipation-thread-how-often-do-you-go.html


----------



## Ironclad

What is the diet? Just a calorie controlled type or a 'specialist'?


----------



## Muscle

My diet:

Breakfast: 1 omelette (3 egg whites, 2 yolks) with 37g of cheese

Snack: 150g Mince Meat, 100g tomato pasta sauce

Lunch: 1 omelette (3 egg whites, 2 yolks) with 37g of cheese

Snack: Protein Shake

Dinner: Salmon, Broccoli and half a avocado.

I drink loads of water throughout the day


----------



## SteamRod

mate it is ****en annoying I take fybogel one a day before my meal of steak. its the red meat that gets me


----------



## Readyandwaiting

more fibre fo some sort but i dunno how that would affect your diet


----------



## Pictor

Get yourself some fibre husks from H&B to supplement your diet as you've very little fibre if any in your diet... Also as mentioned get some fybogel as well.

I used these when doing Keto and they helped alot


----------



## Pictor

Also adding coconut milk to your diet daily will loosen you up as well... Great for getting the fats on low carb!


----------



## OJay

Depressed said:


> My diet:
> 
> Breakfast: 1 omelette (3 egg whites, 2 yolks) with 37g of cheese
> 
> Snack: 150g Mince Meat, 100g tomato pasta sauce
> 
> Lunch: 1 omelette (3 egg whites, 2 yolks) with 37g of cheese
> 
> Snack: Protein Shake
> 
> Dinner: Salmon, Broccoli and half a avocado.
> 
> I drink loads of water throughout the day


Your diet seem crazily low in carbs and fibre is this really necessary and a particular reason to have this kind of diet?


----------



## Muscle

Is this what you guys are talking about? http://www.amazon.co.uk/HealthAid-Psyllium-Husk-Fibre-Powder/dp/B002QWIO0S/

Will this definitely help if I add this to my diet when consuming low fibre? and how much do I take with each meal?



OJay said:


> Your diet seem crazily low in carbs and fibre is this really necessary and a particular reason to have this kind of diet?


Keto Diet mate, well I hope i'm doing it right!


----------



## SteamRod

prunes


----------



## SteamRod

pears


----------



## SteamRod

apricot


----------



## SteamRod

avacado


----------



## SteamRod

why is this doing this?/


----------



## Pictor

I mean these mate

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=124&prodid=145&cid=180&sid=0


----------



## OJay

Depressed said:


> Is this what you guys are talking about? http://www.amazon.co.uk/HealthAid-Psyllium-Husk-Fibre-Powder/dp/B002QWIO0S/
> 
> Will this definitely help if I add this to my diet when consuming low fibre? and how much do I take with each meal?
> 
> Keto Diet mate, well I hope i'm doing it right!


Honestly don't think there is a need to go keto for long term gains an goals needs to be done correctly, you can see from being constipated that it's not the best thing to do really. Have you considered getting a diet sorted for you?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

OJAY=ORANGE JUICE


----------



## Sureno

a finger in the bum to help the poop out always helps me, just breaks it up a bit :thumbup1:


----------



## Sureno

Toby1 said:


> I'm too buff to reach my own bum though


get your boyfreind to do it then... DUH :whistling:


----------



## OJay

Readyandwaiting said:


> OJAY=ORANGE JUICE


Never heard that before


----------



## big steve

or just have a mcdonalds, everytime i have one

i always have bulimia out my bum!


----------



## big steve

Toby1 said:


> Don't mention McDonald's! I'm on a cut at the moment and I'm craving a big mac. I'd still eat one even after a tramp had fvcked it!


lol:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ironclad

Unless i'm blind the only fibre is from one serving of brocolli PM. Why not add a little greenery with meal 3. All tell you what makes my ass explode, frozen cauliflower, natures own TNT.


----------



## dtlv

As the others have said, not enough fibre in diet. Even if looking to restrict carbs, you can and should still eat a fairly large amount of leafy veg - this will help digestive issues and also provide some vits, mins and beneficial micronutrients that most low carb diets just don't provide. Nuts are also good for fibre and are mostly high fat low-ish carb if you are concerned about carbs overall.

You can also try probiotics and digestive enzymes and these should help, but the first and most important thing is to up the dietary fibre IMO.


----------



## DB

Get some colon clense and psyllium husk(sp) that should get you going

Diet looks pretty low in protein and cals in general by the way buddy you'll lose some serious muscle on that


----------



## theshrew

Im on a low carbs and i cant dump at all.

Could do with a reet good clear out.


----------



## britbull

I just had a long spell in hospital and went 11 or 12 days without a movement, 4 different meds before they wanted to have a 'look'.Thank God something happened on day 12, people joke about this stuff but it was one of the many low points especially when it stopped me passing water too.

I can understand avoiding starchy carbs but I would go mental without fibrous carbs.Eat!!!


----------



## OJay

Have a look for a fig based item

Ortisan fibre cubes from holland and Barrett or tescos they'll get you ****ting


----------



## TrainingwithMS

My condition affects my bowels so I self regulate them using senokot so that I don't get caught out randomly when I may not be at home. I take 6 tablets in the evening before bed and then sometime during the following afternoon I'll go.

Obviously following the nutritional advice from the guys above should be your first step and that should resolve any problems you are having. Should it not though the above will do the trick nice and easily.

Good luck anyway I hope you get it all sorted


----------



## DiggyV

DB said:


> Get some colon clense and psyllium husk(sp) that should get you going
> 
> Diet looks pretty low in protein and cals in general by the way buddy you'll lose some serious muscle on that


X2, also look at Acai Berry, its touted as a weight loss product, so when I was a really fat bastard I tried it. It seemed to me to help you lose weight by getting you to spend quite a bit of your day sat on the loo.


----------



## fitrut

SteamRod said:


> prunes


x2


----------



## Muscle

Problem solved.

I am taking 2 husk capsules with every meal, thanks guys


----------

